
Rejecting Engineering Candidates with Respect - deapu
http://deap.co/2016/02/04/rejecting-engineering-candidates-the-right-way/
======
d0000
I find that patronizing: "Tell them what they can improve".

They might not need improvement at all, you just got an impression of what you
think their flaws are, where you might be in the wrong.

I see what you are trying to do, but you should seriously re-phrase those
emails in a different way. It would certainly piss me off to receive such a
rejection email.

